# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  your russian for my Turkish(or english)

## NeveRtheDon

i am a student at MSU foundation class. I am learning Russian .i am looking for someone who wants to learn Turkish or English. in exchange of russian.

----------

